# Opera 11.60 released



## Beastie (Dec 6, 2011)

> Opera 11.60 is a recommended upgrade offering new and improved features, plus security and stability enhancements. For your reference, please see the previous Opera 11.60 beta changelog on the Opera changelogs website.


more...


----------



## rusty (Dec 6, 2011)

The mail interface looks really good.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Opera 11.61 released*



> Opera 11.61 is now available for download.
> 
> This is a recommended security and stability update.


http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2012/01/24/opera-11-61


----------



## bbzz (Jan 27, 2012)

> Fixed a moderately severe issue; details will be disclosed at a later date



Wonder what was that all about.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just an aside, the /icons/beneath .opera subdirectory one may want to remove and recreate often, it led today to a difficult fsck cycle, huge /lost+found, and only by an arcane method I was able to remove it "Bad file descriptor", so the files refused removal across many reboots (Many megabytes of them.)  Almost actually lost data. (I imagine it would have been worse without SUJ on most of the filesystems.).


----------



## Beastie (Feb 23, 2012)

For years now I've been using Opera (and other applications) with a memory-based profile directory. So every time the machine reboots, everything goes down /dev/null 
Of course if you need to keep something (e.g. sessions, cache, etc.) you can always copy it using some script that runs on logout or something.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 27, 2012)

*Opera 11.62 released*

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2012/03/27/opera-11-62-released


> This release is primarily a security update, but we have also collected tons of crash fixes and other high visibility bugs. We were even able to sneak in a performance improvement.



UNIX changelog


----------



## Zare (Mar 27, 2012)

Upgraded to 11.62. The sluggish GTK dialog is finally no more. However, I've fallen back to native X11 toolkit some time ago, and now I prefer that.


----------

